# Медианно-фораминальная грыжа L5-S1, листез L5



## Петля (10 Дек 2021)

Здравствуйте дорогие форумчани.такая проблема :болит крестец,отдает в ягодицу и в правую ногу,боли не сильные,есть проблемы при мочеиспускании(сжение на конце полового члена).сделал МРТ вот заключение: остеохондроз пояснично-кресцового отдела с выше описанной протрузией дисков l3,4,5,6, медианно-фораминальной грыжей диска l5 s1,со склонностью к секвестрации,осложненной латеральным стенозом,спондилит l5s1,спондилолистезl5(нестабильность.грыжы шморляl3,4,5 s1.деформирующий спондилез,спондилаартроз.был у невролога прописала уколы ,капельницы,ЛФК,корсет , (улучшений не принесло)был у другого невролога сказала идите к нейрохирургу возможна операция.пошел к нейрохирургу посмотрела на снимки сказала грыжа большая и есть ретролистез l5 нестабильный,сделал снимки при сгибание до  0,7см,при разгибании до 0,5см сказала если сильно болит делать операцию.подскажите что делать?


----------



## La murr (10 Дек 2021)

@Петля, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

